
Ask HN: Who uses Discord for work? - alexgaribay
I&#x27;ve been seeing some open source communities migrate to Discord from Slack. But are there companies that are doing the same migration?
======
LinuxBender
Our devs have integrated themselves into Slack's API's heavily. I don't think
we could bribe them enough to move away from it.

Does Discord have all the same integration API's, hooks, etc? Can you set data
retention policies per org?

------
atmosx
We started using discord about a month ago. It was a blessing. Some engineers
work remotely, while others work from HQs. We were using Google Hangouts, but
GH lacks the ability to silence the remote user locally. If you silence a
user, he must undo the silencing himself, which didn't fit well in our use
case.

Engineers who were not working from HQs could not stand all the crazy sounds
that came through office mics, so eventually they'd had to quit and be
accessible only through slack.

The fact that discord allows us to press a specific key before talking, is
amazing. It solved one of the hardest problems we had.

------
saudeon
We have been using Discord at work but not for work. Unfortunately it is the
only thing they haven't blocked other than HipChat and we all know HipChat
ain't the greatest.

------
marketgod
I use Discord to post plans for my service. Everyone complains it doesn't send
enough notifications. This is what I really like about slack. You never miss a
mobile push notification, with Discord, sometimes you get a notifications,
others you don't. It's hit or miss.

